# Saturday Watch



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Off to bed soon wearing this...

*Aristo Aquaristo `Dakar` 3H36/3, ETA 2824-2, 25 jewels.*


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Just beat me to it Mac.  Could one of the mods please delete my Valentines day post, no point in having 2 Saturday threads. Thanks.

I'll start the day with the 15.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorry John,it`s a bugger when that happens :wink2:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Sorry John,it`s a bugger when that happens :wink2:


No probs Mac.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

thunderbolt said:


> Just beat me to it Mac.  Could one of the mods please delete my Valentines day post, no point in having 2 Saturday threads. Thanks.
> 
> I'll start the day with the 15.


hey thats nice tell me more about that please


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

sonyman said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Just beat me to it Mac.  Could one of the mods please delete my Valentines day post, no point in having 2 Saturday threads. Thanks.
> ...


Thanks, I love it. Have a look here, scroll down until you find RLT 15, gives a brief description.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I might have to get myself a `15 one day, great looking watches :rltb:


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I love both the watch and its strap.

Bertrand


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Putting a strap on this one for an outing today...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,

William


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RLT4:










Cheers


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

just about to go to work.....so wearing this....










7002TD


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

This one that I pulled from sale early 2007, never had it out since, 18 K Doxa


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Wearing this Debaufre today.


----------



## Saint Valentine (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm wearing this one.


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Masterpiece Reveil Globe for Valentines day out...


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll be wearing my newly acquired Timex Boys Divers, bought to make a pair with the other which I bought as it was the one I had as a boy at junior school.










Does this bring back memories for anyone?

Just noticed the crown not quite aligned with the strap!! Must do better!


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

The one that started it all (crappy pic though)










But I swear I'm getting better at taking them










See :tongue2:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

G-Shock


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Put this on when I got up....

*CWC Royal Navy Divers Watch, ETA 955.121, 7 jewels issued 1997.*










& no comments about the misaligned bezel thank you







h34r:

I`m picking up something rather nice this morning, details & photos later :wink2:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Tissot this frosty Saturday










Mike


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Picked this up yesterday morning and have been wearing it since then:










MkII Vantage, so far running +2 secs in 24 hours!


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

inskip75 said:


> I'll be wearing my newly acquired Timex Boys Divers, bought to make a pair with the other which I bought as it was the one I had as a boy at junior school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Graham

I dug one up up like the one on the right a few years ago, when searching a mates garden with a metal detector, he had lost it about fifteen years previously, yet I gave it a wind and she started ticking straight away. I could't believe it after all that time in the ground!! :huh:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

636 today


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Zinex again for me, sorry 'bout the old pic. I did a new one for friday's thread and then my camera batteries went flat 










have a great weekend all

Andy


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

potz said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > Graham
> ...


+1 - amazing!


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

60Â´s Raimond for me...


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

have put this on a plain hirsh which highlights the face well i think.

sadly it also highlights my need of an ultrasonic cleaner - last weeks purchase has set that back a month though.

first iteration of regulation brought it from -90odd to -30'ish sec / day good enough for me.










round to the posh cousins for lunch pre rugby later so quick change into the tag for the rest of the day.


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Time for a sportsman here in a sunny saturday:










have a nice weekend!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

G-shock today.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Started early with the MP,



















and going out for lunch with Minerva :lol:


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Toshi said:


> G-Shock


A fiver says he's back on the Anonimo Pro before evening.


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Sub today


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Same as last night (I do need to tone down the lume in the bezel)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Another IWC for me.... Aquatimer GST 2000 3536 Ti


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

An old favourite.










This is beautiful Mike. 



MIKE said:


> Tissot this frosty Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Wearing this at the moment around the house


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Yellow peril !


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

break-3 said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > G-Shock
> ...


Easy money... :lol: ! Rich, there must be a genuine reason for wearing that piece instead of a watch  ?

I finally changed to something else this week-end:










have a great week-end all!

Jan


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

couldn't stand it any longer :lol:


----------



## Saint Valentine (Feb 14, 2006)

JoT said:


> Yellow peril !


Wow...I like that JoT!

Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

This today.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Beutiful watches as usual today,Birthday watch today and am wearing..surprise surprise a poljot which has got a bit of lint stuck in which i will have to get out..



Regards,

Russ.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

1st day of my holiday and instead of getting the lie in that I deserve I had to take the 710 out to an appointment.










As always there are some very nice watches on show today.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

wearing this today as im in work -but expecting new things in the post so might have to change later.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I won this a couple of days ago on Ebay & picked it up this morning from the seller who only lives three miles away 

*Eterna Airforce III, Valjoux 7750 25 Jewels.*



















I`ve quite fancied getting one of these but they don`t seem to come up very often so when this one appeared on ebay boxed including documents with a BIN or Best Offer I decided to do just that (there had already been a couple of rejected offers) & I`m very happy that it was accepted 

The bracelet is after market but IMO looks better then the original, it did come with a used leather but no supprises that`s staying in the box :yucky:

OK I am supposed to be saving up for a Speedy but it can wait another month


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Still got this on










I promise I'll wear something else tomorrow.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Finally got this back after it's been away for a good few months, so I think it's going to be getting some wrist time this weekend


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Wearing my latest addition Tissot T Touch picture without the previous owners permission hope thats OK


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

Thought i would give this a go today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

RLT-69 today










Recieved this Minerva stopwatch today,anyone else collect stopwatches?










Paul


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

inskip75 said:


> I'll be wearing my newly acquired Timex Boys Divers, bought to make a pair with the other which I bought as it was the one I had as a boy at junior school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was a boy, I had a Timex electric boy's diver similar to the one on the right. It had the same style bezel. 

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Started early with the MP,


Nice, I really want to get one of those without the date. Is it a manual wind? 

Later,

William


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

William_Wilson said:


> Livius de Balzac said:
> 
> 
> > Started early with the MP,
> ...


Yes, back to basic with a handwound ETA 2801


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Accutron today










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Trimix GMT


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


>


That's a lovely watch Mac and it looks perfect on that bracelet regardless of whether it's aftermarket.

Great pics too.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

As always these days


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks I`m well chuffed with it, at 39mm excluding crown 42mm inc & 12mm deep it`s not big but these days I`m finding that I prefer watches which are 40mm or under as IMO they are more comfortable to wear. It`s not that I`ve gone off larger models completely & I`m sure to buy some more biggies in future, it`s just sometimes less is better :wink2:

As for the photos, I`ve been having difficulty recently getting good photos even when using a nice heavy tripod & selftimer, this was taken handheld resting on the watch`s box without self timer, go figure :huh:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> As for the photos, I`ve been having difficulty recently getting good photos even when using a nice heavy tripod & selftimer, this was taken handheld resting on the watch`s box without self timer, go figure :huh:


Sometimes you can get lucky with a photo. I wish I could 

The lume looks spot on. How old is the watch?

It's very similar in some ways to the O&W Mirage. Does this tick that box or are you still after one of them too?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > As for the photos, I`ve been having difficulty recently getting good photos even when using a nice heavy tripod & selftimer, this was taken handheld resting on the watch`s box without self timer, go figure :huh:
> ...


I haven`t checked out the lume yet, I will do later this evening :wink2:

I don`t have any documents which show a date but chronomaster had one listed as being circa 2004. I didn`t really notice the similarity with the Mirage but I think the differences such as the case, no crown guard & black bezel, are still enough to interest me


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Thanks I`m well chuffed with it


Liking that one Mac 

Thanks Mark 



> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > This is beautiful Mike.
> ...


Mike


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

This one today. Caliper 861 from 1974


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MIKE said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks I`m well chuffed with it
> ...


Thanks Mike, I meant to say the same about your Tissot but got distracted


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Recieved this Minerva stopwatch today,anyone else collect stopwatches?










Paul


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Still can't take a decent wrist shot to save my life, but no surprise what I've had on today


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

JonW said:


>


By God that's a stunning watch. First dibs peeerleeease if you ever decide to sell.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Giving the Doxa Caribbean GMT a run indoors tonight. Thought it was getting fat and needed some excercise. :tongue2:

Alasdair


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Can I join in? Really like both of these...excellent. :thumbsup:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Andy Tims said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I think you'd have to take it from his cold dead wrist...



JonW said:


> I bloody love mine... If I had to have one watch it may well be this one...


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

sangman2000 said:


> Thought i would give this a go today.


Wow I really like that..


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

After seeing Jon's watch I had to go and wear mine


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > MIKE said:
> ...


You see, despite the evidence of the unbalanced dailed Capeland, you do have good taste :tongue2: :lol:










The thing that supprises me is that no one has commented about how overcast it is, Jon`s pics usually show watches bathed in blazing sunshine :beach: :lol:


----------

